# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ ΠΙΤΣΟΣ - ΑΝΑΒΟΝΤΑΣ ΦΟΥΡΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ

## rasape

Οτι λεει ο τιτλος, το μοντελο ειναι P1HCB34322/01.
Για να βοηθησω να καταλαβετε, πριν καμια δεκαπενταρια μερες μου πρωτοεριξε τον γενικο με τον θερμοστατη στο 220. Την ξεκινουσα λοιπον απο το 100, την αφηνα εκει για λιγο μεχρι που ανεβαζα ανετα μεχρι το 200 χωρις προβλημα.
Αυτο εγινε αρκετες φορες, μεχρι που σημερα δεν μπορω να την λειτουργησω ουτε στους 50 βαθμους, με το που την αναβω σε ενα δυο δευτερολεπτα ριχνει τον γενικο.
Ειναι αντισταση και αν ναι, ποια, η πανω η η κατω; ειναι κατι αλλο; αν θελετε μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες, ασχολουμαι με ηλεκτρολογικα και μπορω να αλλαξω μονος τη  αντισταση αν οντως ειναι αυτη η ζημια.
Καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη, ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## ezizu

Ρίχνει την γενική ασφάλεια (ή το ρελέ διαφυγής (ΔΔΕ) ; 
Θεωρώ ότι μάλλον εννοείς το ρελέ διαφυγής.
Οπότε (αν όντως πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγής),από αυτό που περιγράφεις, βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι προφανώς έχει πρόβλημα κάποια αντίσταση του φούρνου.
Για να καταλάβεις ποια είναι προβληματική, απλά ελέγχεις με τον διακόπτη/επιλογέα των αντιστάσεων σε ποια θέση κάνει το πρόβλημα (πάνω αντίσταση, κάτω αντίσταση, πάνω - κάτω αντιστάσεις, γκριλ κ.λ.π.). 
Στην συνέχεια απλά απομονώνεις την συγκεκριμένη/ες  αντίσταση/σεις , την/τις μετράς (εννοείται και ως προς την γείωση) και προχωράς ανάλογα (αλλάζεις απευθείας την προβληματική αντίσταση, ή μπορείς να κάνεις μια δοκιμή, μονώσοντας τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας της και να ανάψεις πάλι τον φούρνο ,ώστε να επαληθεύσεις ότι δεν πέφτει το ΔΔΕ πλέον) .

*Προσοχή στην τάση του δικτύου ( 230V).* *Για λόγους ασφαλείας καλό είναι να κλείνεις τον διακόπτη (και την αυτόματη ασφάλεια) της ηλ. κουζίνας όταν εργάζεσαι στο εσωτερικό της.*

----------

klik (27-07-15)

----------


## rasape

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
 Δεν ξερω τι ειναι ρελέ διαφυγής,  μου πεφτει ο γενικος διακοπτης. επισυναπτω φωτο.
Εκανα το τεστ με τον επιλογεα, κατω αντισταση καλα, πανω καλα, στις δυο θεσεις (πανω - κατω) ριχνει γενικο, γκριλ δεν δοκιμασα.
Μετρηση δεν ξερω πως να κανω, διαθετω ενα φτηνιαρικο αναλογικο πολυμετρακι και δεν ξερω αν κανει.
Μου προταθηκε (υπαρχει και σχετικος οδηγος εδω) να αποσυνδεσω - με κλειστο γενικο παντα - την πανω αντισταση, να ανοιξω γενικο και να τσεκαρω, αν δεν υπαρξει προβλημα να συνδεσω την πανω αντισταση και να αποσυνδεσω την κατω.

----------


## sofosal

....αυτό που σου ρίχνει είναι το ρελε διαφυγής...
.....κάποια αντίσταση έχει διαρροή...
....με ένα πολύμετρο θα μπορούσες να δεις πια είναι, αν και υπάρχει η περίπτωση να δημιουργείται η διαρροή μόνο όταν ζεσταίνεται,(λόγω διαστολής).... 
οπότε ο τρόπος να βρεις πια είναι,  είναι να τις δουλέψεις για αρκετή ώρα μια -μια....

----------

ezizu (27-07-15), klik (27-07-15)

----------


## klik

Γενική συμβουλή
οταν πέφτει αυτος ο διακόπτης ΔΕΝ τον σηκώνουμε! 
Πρωωωωτα κατευαζουμε τον γενικο, μετα ανεβαζουμε αυτον τον διακοπτη ΔΔΕ και τελος ανεβαζουμε παλι το γενικο.

----------


## rasape

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, επειδη λοιπον μετρηση δεν παιζει, αυριο θα κανω το τεστ του πολυ χρησιμου οδηγου εδω: http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65187, και θα ποσταρω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## ezizu

> ....αυτό που σου ρίχνει είναι το ρελε διαφυγής...
> .....κάποια αντίσταση έχει διαρροή...
> ....με ένα πολύμετρο θα μπορούσες να δεις πια είναι, αν και υπάρχει η περίπτωση να δημιουργείται η διαρροή μόνο όταν ζεσταίνεται,(λόγω διαστολής).... 
> οπότε ο τρόπος να βρεις πια είναι,  είναι να τις δουλέψεις για αρκετή ώρα μια -μια....


ή μπορεί να κάνει δοκιμές ανάβοντας τον φούρνο (και να τον αφήνει να δουλεύει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, ώστε να ζεσταθεί η αντίσταση) και κάθε φορά θα απομονώνει / αποσυνδέει και από μια αντίσταση (αλλά θα πρέπει να προσέξει βέβαια να μην ακουμπούν πουθενά τα καλώδια/φισάκια  που θα είναι στον αέρα, για αυτό καλύτερα σε κάθε δοκιμή να μονώνει και τα αντίστοιχα καλώδια /φισάκια)  .

----------


## rasape

Λοιπον συνεβη το εξης περιεργο: αποφασισα να κανω το τεστ που αποσυνδεουμε διαδοχικα τις αντιστασεις μεχρι να δουμε ποια φταιει.
Αποσυνδεσα λοιπον την πανω αντισταση αφου αριθμησα τα καλωδια και μονωσα τους ακροδεκτες, ανοιξα γενικο και ρελε και εβαλα μπρος τον φουρνο ρυθμιζοντας τον θερμοστατη στην μεγιστη θερμοκρασια και τον επιλογεα στη θεση πανω + κατω. Μετα απο 20 λεπτα η κατω αντισταση δεν θερμανθηκε καθολου. Εβαλα τον επιλογεα μονο στην κατω  θεση, περιμενα 10 λεπτα παλι τιποτα.... αλλαξα τον επιλογεα στην αντιθετη θεση μηπως κανω λαθος, παλι τιποτα.... τι σημαινει αυτο;

EDIT: Ξανασυνδεσα τους 4 ακροδεκτες της πανω αντιστασης, εβαλα θερμοστατη στο φουλ, επιλογεα στην κατω αντισταση και ω του θαυματος, αυτη ζεσταθηκε !
Μηπως αποσυνδεοντας την πανω αντισταση "κοβω" κατα καποιο τροπο την τροφοδοσια της κατω αντιστασης;

----------


## sofosal

> Λοιπον συνεβη το εξης περιεργο: αποφασισα να κανω το τεστ που αποσυνδεουμε διαδοχικα τις αντιστασεις μεχρι να δουμε ποια φταιει.
> Αποσυνδεσα λοιπον την πανω αντισταση αφου αριθμησα τα καλωδια και μονωσα τους ακροδεκτες, ανοιξα γενικο και ρελε και εβαλα μπρος τον φουρνο ρυθμοζοντας τον θερμοστατη στην μεγιστη θερμοκρασια και τον επιλογεα στη θεση πανω + κατω. Μετα απο 20 λεπτα η κατω αντισταση δεν θερμανθηκε καθολου. Εβαλα τον επιλογεα μονο στην κατω  θεση, περιμενα 10 λεπτα παλι τιποτα.... αλλαξα τον επιλογεα στην αντιθετη θεση μηπως κανω λαθος, παλι τιποτα.... τι σημαινει αυτο;


...μην αποσυνδέσεις τίποτα....
...άναψε την κουζίνα κανονικά, πάνω κάτω. βάλε τον θερμοστάτη στη μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία. 
Δουλεύουν (ζεσταίνουν) και οι δυο αντιστάσεις και πάνω και κάτω;(ακούμπα το χέρι κάτω στη λαμαρίνα, και προσεκτικά (μην καείς) στην πάνω αντίσταση.
αν ναι, (ζεσταίνουν και η πάνω και η κάτω), γύρνα τον επιλογέα μόνο στην κάτω. άσε την να δουλέψει ώσπου να πέσει το ρελέ διαφυγής...
αν δεν πέσει γύρνα τον επιλογέα στην πάνω αντίσταση. κάνε το ίδιο...

εννοείται ότι αν κάποια απο τις δυο δεν δουλεύει την αντικαθιστάς. όπως και όποια σου ρίξει το ρελέ...

αλλιώς με ένα καλό πολύμετρο κοιτάς για διαρροή. μετράς στα 20 ΜΩ.  Επαφές αντίστασης και γείωση πρέπει να έχουν άπειρο μεταξύ τους η/ τουλάχιστον μερικά ΜΩ (μεγκώμ)...

----------


## rasape

Ευχαριστω ξανα φιλε sofosal!
Δοκιμων συνεχεια: Συνδεδεμενες και οι δυο αντιστασεις, θερμοστατης φουλ θερμοκρασια, επιλογεας στην πανω αντισταση. Σε 1 λεπτο μου εριξε ρελε.
Επιλογεας πανω + κατω, θερμοκρασια φουλ,  μου δουλεψε κανονικα, το αφησα να παει μεχρι 200+ βαθμους !!!!
Οπως γραφω και στο πρωτο μου ποστ, δεν ριχνει παντα το ρελε αμεσως, ποτε δουλευει μια χαρα και ψηνω κανονικα, ποτε μου το ριχνει αμεσως μολις βαλω θερμοστατη στους 200+ βαθμους και μετα το βαζω στους 100, περιμενω, δεν ριχνει ρελε και σιγα σιγα αυξανω μεχρι την τελικη θερμοκρασια και κανω τη δουλεια μου. Χτες π.χ. δεν με αφηνε ουτε στους 50 βαθμους να ξεκινησω, εριχνε αμεσως ρελε. Eννοειται ολα αυτα με τον επιλογεα πανω + κατω.
Τι σημαινει αυτο, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.... σιγουρα ειναι η πανω αντισταση, αλλα μια ειναι χαλασμενη και μια δεν ειναι;...

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν βγάζεις τα καλώδια από μια αντίσταση για δοκιμή, αν κάποια καλώδια πήγαιναν μαζί σε ένα άκρο της αντίστασης αυτά δεν θα πρέπει να τα ξεχωρίσεις μεταξύ τους διότι έτσι δεν θα δουλεύει και κάτι άλλο. Η κάθε αντίσταση έχει δύο άκρα.

----------

klik (29-07-15)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να είναι και η αντίσταση προβληματική , αλλά μπορεί να είναι και από τον θερμοστάτη επιλογής θερμοκρασίας , ακόμη και από τις κεντρικές συνδέσεις της κουζίνας (καρβουνιασμένες επαφές ). Λιγότερο ύποπτη βγάζω την αντίσταση εξαιτίας της αναφοράς ότι μπορεί και να δουλέψει εις μακρόν ... αλλά μπορεί και όχι όπως αναφέρθηκε και μέσα στο λεπτό. (που λογικά αν έφταιγε η αντίσταση 100% δεν θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει εις μακρόν).
Ρίξε μια ματιά μόνο στο κουτί συνδέσεων της κουζίνας για οπτικά καψίματα ή μαυρίσματα .
Σαν απόλυτο τεστ θα γεφύρωνα τον θερμοστάτη (παράκαμψη θερμοστάτη) 
Και θα κοιτούσα σχολαστικά (για καρβουνιές) στον διακόπτη επιλογέα του φούρνου

----------


## sofosal

> Ευχαριστω ξανα φιλε sofosal!
> Δοκιμων συνεχεια: Συνδεδεμενες και οι δυο αντιστασεις, θερμοστατης φουλ θερμοκρασια, επιλογεας στην πανω αντισταση. Σε 1 λεπτο μου εριξε ρελε.
> Επιλογεας πανω + κατω, θερμοκρασια φουλ,  μου δουλεψε κανονικα, το αφησα να παει μεχρι 200+ βαθμους !!!!
> Οπως γραφω και στο πρωτο μου ποστ, δεν ριχνει παντα το ρελε αμεσως, ποτε δουλευει μια χαρα και ψηνω κανονικα, ποτε μου το ριχνει αμεσως μολις βαλω θερμοστατη στους 200+ βαθμους και μετα το βαζω στους 100, περιμενω, δεν ριχνει ρελε και σιγα σιγα αυξανω μεχρι την τελικη θερμοκρασια και κανω τη δουλεια μου. Χτες π.χ. δεν με αφηνε ουτε στους 50 βαθμους να ξεκινησω, εριχνε αμεσως ρελε. Eννοειται ολα αυτα με τον επιλογεα πανω + κατω.
> Τι σημαινει αυτο, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.... σιγουρα ειναι η πανω αντισταση, αλλα μια ειναι χαλασμενη και μια δεν ειναι;...


....μπορεί να συμβαίνει! επειδή όπως είπα και παραπάνω είναι θέμα διαστολής....Άλλαξε την αντίσταση!!...υπάρχει περίπτωση ανάλογα στην κουζίνα, να αλλάζουν μαζί η πάνω μαζί με το γκριλ, και οι δυο μαζί δηλαδή οι πάνω.

----------


## rasape

> Όταν βγάζεις τα καλώδια από μια αντίσταση για δοκιμή, αν κάποια καλώδια πήγαιναν μαζί σε ένα άκρο της αντίστασης αυτά δεν θα πρέπει να τα ξεχωρίσεις μεταξύ τους διότι έτσι δεν θα δουλεύει και κάτι άλλο. Η κάθε αντίσταση έχει δύο άκρα.


Μαλλον αυτο θα συνεβη οταν αποσυνδεσα τους 4 ακροδεκτες (2+2) της πανω αντιστασης και μετα δεν δουλεψε η κατω στο τεστ που εκανα.

----------


## rasape

> Μπορεί να είναι και η αντίσταση προβληματική , αλλά μπορεί να είναι και από τον θερμοστάτη επιλογής θερμοκρασίας , ακόμη και από τις κεντρικές συνδέσεις της κουζίνας (καρβουνιασμένες επαφές ). Λιγότερο ύποπτη βγάζω την αντίσταση εξαιτίας της αναφοράς ότι μπορεί και να δουλέψει εις μακρόν ... αλλά μπορεί και όχι όπως αναφέρθηκε και μέσα στο λεπτό. (που λογικά αν έφταιγε η αντίσταση 100% δεν θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει εις μακρόν).
> Ρίξε μια ματιά μόνο στο κουτί συνδέσεων της κουζίνας για οπτικά καψίματα ή μαυρίσματα .
> Σαν απόλυτο τεστ θα γεφύρωνα τον θερμοστάτη (παράκαμψη θερμοστάτη) 
> Και θα κοιτούσα σχολαστικά (για καρβουνιές) στον διακόπτη επιλογέα του φούρνου


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, κουτι κουζινας εννοεις το σημειο στον τοιχο οπου ειναι συνδεδεμενο το καλωδιο που τροφοδοτει την κουζινα; θα το κοιταξω αυριο.
Διακοπτη επιλογεα εννοεις τον επιλογεα που ρυθμιζουμε ποια αντισταση θα δουλεψει, πανω, κατω, και οι δυο, γκριλ;
Μανουρατζιδικη μου φαινεται η προσβαση εκει μεσα, αν γνωριζεις πως θα φτασω εκει συμφωνα με το μοντελο που αναφερω δωσε λεπτομερειες. Αν θελεις ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες της προσιψης της κουζινας η οποιου αλλου σημειου χρειαστει.

----------


## rasape

> ....μπορεί να συμβαίνει! επειδή όπως είπα και παραπάνω είναι θέμα διαστολής....Άλλαξε την αντίσταση!!...υπάρχει περίπτωση ανάλογα στην κουζίνα, να αλλάζουν μαζί η πάνω μαζί με το γκριλ, και οι δυο μαζί δηλαδή οι πάνω.


Με την απλη λογικη σιγουρα το προβλημα ειναι στην πανω αντισταση αλλα θελω να σιγουρευτω οπως ειπε και ο φιλος *Κυριακίδης* οτι δεν φταιει κατι αλλο.
Μην πεταξω τα 25 - 30 ευρω για μια αχρειαστη αντισταση αλλα και να μην κανω τσαμπα κοπο με το βαλε βγαλε....αν ξερεις και εσυ με ποιον τροπο θα φτασω πισω απο το κουμπι του επολογεα για να ελεγξω για τυχον καψιματα κλπ. θα με βοηθουσες πολυ.

----------


## sofosal

> Με την απλη λογικη σιγουρα το προβλημα ειναι στην πανω αντισταση αλλα θελω να σιγουρευτω οπως ειπε και ο φιλος *Κυριακίδης* οτι δεν φταιει κατι αλλο.
> Μην πεταξω τα 25 - 30 ευρω για μια αχρειαστη αντισταση αλλα και να μην κανω τσαμπα κοπο με το βαλε βγαλε....αν ξερεις και εσυ με ποιον τροπο θα φτασω πισω απο το κουμπι του επολογεα για να ελεγξω για τυχον καψιματα κλπ. θα με βοηθουσες πολυ.


....το μόνο εναλλακτικό που θα μπορούσα να προτείνω για να μην ρισκάρεις με την αντίσταση, είναι το μέτρημα με ένα καλό πολύμετρο....
....σε συνδυασμό με μια σχετική εμπειρία... 
*....οι πιθανότητες να προκαλεί κάτι άλλο την διαρροή εκτός από τις (καταναλώσεις) αντιστάσεις, είναι μηδαμινές!!...*
....η γνώμη μου είναι να αλλάξεις την αντίσταση....η πάνω αντίσταση αλλάζει πολύ εύκολα...
...βγάλτην και με την "παλιά" στο χέρι αγόρασε μια καινούρια και πέρασέ την....
...η αντικατάσταση μια παλιάς αντίστασης έχει πλεονέκτημα έτσι κι αλλιώς...η καινούρια θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση...
...θα κάνεις τζάμπα κόπο και ίσως και "ζημιές" αν συνεχίσεις να ψάχνεις πριν σιγουρευτείς αλλάζοντας την αντίσταση!...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> *....οι πιθανότητες να προκαλεί κάτι άλλο την διαρροή εκτός από τις (καταναλώσεις) αντιστάσεις, είναι μηδαμινές!!...*


Όπως μια λιωμένη παροχή (κλεμες ) εντός της κουζίνας? πάραυτα έχω αναφέρει και για έλεγχο θερμοστάτη και έλεγχο διακόπτη επιλογέα , που άλλοι με κράζουν ότι εκεί "δεν υπάρχει γείωση " και εκεί "όλα τα μέρη είναι μη μεταλλικά και πλαστικά" . Τέλος πάντων.




> Με την απλη λογικη σιγουρα το προβλημα ειναι στην πανω αντισταση αλλα θελω να σιγουρευτω οπως ειπε και ο φιλος *Κυριακίδης* οτι δεν φταιει κατι αλλο.


Ακριβώς ... διαφορετικά σε περίπτωση που δεν θα έφταιγε η αντίσταση θα πρέπει να τα χρεώσεις στον από πάνω  :Lol:

----------


## rasape

Ευχαριστω και τους δυο σας που τεοια ωρα μου απαντατε !
Πολυμετρο δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει οποτε παμε μονο με τη μεθοδο τσεκαρουμε-δουλευει - παμε παρακατω μεχρι να βρουμε τι φταιει.

Αυριο θα γινει ο ελεγχος σε θερμοστατη και επιλογεα αν καταφερω και βρω πως θα ανοιξω την προσοψη με τα κουμπια για να δω τι παιζει παραμεσα, καθως και ο ελεγχος του κουτιου στον τοιχο.
Να αναφερω μονο οτι κλεμες δεν ειδα απο πισω, αλλα συνδετηρες-φισακια ειναι ολα τζιτζι και γιαλιστερα σαν καινουργια, το ιδιο και τα καλωδια, κανενα μαυρισμενο με αλλαγμενο χρωμα κλπ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυριο θα γινει ο ελεγχος σε θερμοστατη και επιλογεα αν καταφερω και βρω πως θα ανοιξω την προσοψη με τα κουμπια για να δω τι παιζει παραμεσα, καθως και ο ελεγχος του κουτιου στον τοιχο.


όχι μην βγάζεις τίποτα απλά μια γρήγορη ματιά σου ζητούσα να ρίξεις και μόνο οπτικά . Γιατί και χρόνο πολύ δεν χρειάζεται αυτή η διαδικασία και είναι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις συχνή.



> Δοκιμων συνεχεια: Συνδεδεμενες και οι δυο αντιστασεις, θερμοστατης φουλ θερμοκρασια, επιλογεας στην πανω αντισταση. Σε 1 λεπτο μου εριξε ρελε.


Δεκτό.



> Επιλογεας πανω + κατω, θερμοκρασια φουλ, μου δουλεψε κανονικα, το αφησα να παει μεχρι 200+ βαθμους !!!!


Αμέσως μετά την 1η πτώση του ρελε (εννοείται έχει ζεσταθεί η αντίσταση ) και αργότερα που δοκίμασες με "πάνω - κάτω " στους 200 δούλεψε κανονικά . 
Ναι μπορεί να είναι η αντίσταση . Επειδή και παλιότερα έχουμε δει και κάποιες φάσεις όπου κάποιοι "ψήνουν" τις αντιστάσεις σε άλλο φούρνο , τις ξαναβάζουν και έκτοτε δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα . Τώρα διαρροή από διαστολή να είναι ? διαρροή από κάποια υγρασία που συγκέντρωσε μέσα η αντίσταση ? θα σε γελάσω.

Λογικά μια που γνωρίζεις από ηλεκτρολογικά . κάνε το εξής (σε φάση που η κουζίνα θα είναι εντελώς "κρύα")  η επάνω αντίσταση είναι διπλή (δηλαδή κάθε αντίσταση έχει 2 άκρα , επομένως 4 άκρα για την διπλή αντίσταση ) Τα 2 μεσαία άκρα συνήθως είναι το γκριλ ... και τα 2 εξωτερικά άκρα είναι η "επάνω βασική αντίσταση" .
Βγάλε τα καλώδια που πηγαίνουν μόνο στα 2 εξωτερικά πόδια της αντίστασης (που δεν είναι το γκριλ , αλλά η επάνω βασική αντίσταση)
Βάλε τον επιλογέα διακόπτη στην θέση "πάνω + κάτω αντίσταση" ... (και ενώ είναι κρύα η κουζίνα ) και πες μας αν σου ρίχνει και πάλι το ρελε.

----------


## rasape

> όχι μην βγάζεις τίποτα απλά μια γρήγορη ματιά σου ζητούσα να ρίξεις και μόνο οπτικά . Γιατί και χρόνο πολύ δεν χρειάζεται αυτή η διαδικασία και είναι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις συχνή.
> 
> Δεκτό.
> 
> Αμέσως μετά την 1η πτώση του ρελε (εννοείται έχει ζεσταθεί η αντίσταση ) και αργότερα που δοκίμασες με "πάνω - κάτω " στους 200 δούλεψε κανονικά . 
> Ναι μπορεί να είναι η αντίσταση . Επειδή και παλιότερα έχουμε δει και κάποιες φάσεις όπου κάποιοι "ψήνουν" τις αντιστάσεις σε άλλο φούρνο , τις ξαναβάζουν και έκτοτε δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα . Τώρα διαρροή από διαστολή να είναι ? διαρροή από κάποια υγρασία που συγκέντρωσε μέσα η αντίσταση ? θα σε γελάσω.
> 
> Λογικά μια που γνωρίζεις από ηλεκτρολογικά . κάνε το εξής (σε φάση που η κουζίνα θα είναι εντελώς "κρύα")  η επάνω αντίσταση είναι διπλή (δηλαδή κάθε αντίσταση έχει 2 άκρα , επομένως 4 άκρα για την διπλή αντίσταση ) Τα 2 μεσαία άκρα συνήθως είναι το γκριλ ... και τα 2 εξωτερικά άκρα είναι η "επάνω βασική αντίσταση" .
> Βγάλε τα καλώδια που πηγαίνουν μόνο στα 2 εξωτερικά πόδια της αντίστασης (που δεν είναι το γκριλ , αλλά η επάνω βασική αντίσταση)
> Βάλε τον επιλογέα διακόπτη στην θέση "πάνω + κάτω αντίσταση" ... (και ενώ είναι κρύα η κουζίνα ) και πες μας αν σου ρίχνει και πάλι το ρελε.


Απαντηση μετα απο λιγες διακοπες, καλο χειμωνα σε οσους γυρισαν  :Smile: 
Εκανα αυτο που μου ειπες, αφαιρεσα τα δυο ακρα αφηνοντας μονο τα δυο μεσαια (γκριλ), πανω + κατω αντισταση, δεν μου εριξε ρελε ενω η κατω αντισταση ζεσταθηκε.
Δοκιμασα και το γκριλ απο τον επιλογεα στη θεση γκριλ και ζεσταθηκε κανονικα.
Αρα σιγουρα η ζημια στην πανω αντισταση;

----------


## rasape

Τελικα αφαιρεθηκε η επανω αντισταση και ειχε οντως τρεις μεγαλες ρωγμες !!!!
Αγοραστηκε καινουργια, αλλα δημιουργηθηκαν δυο θεματα: H αντισταση δεν μπαινει αν δεν αφαιρεθει το καλυμμα της λαμπας που ειναι στην οροφη και δεν ξερω πως αφαιρειται, ξεβιδωνεται;
Δυτερο και σπουδαιοτερο, βγαζοντας την καμμενη αντισταση δεν παρατηρησα πως ακριβως ηταν το λαμακι που παταει στην πλατη (?) της κουζινας και το κυριοτερο, που ακριβως στεραιωνοταν ο θερμοστατης σε εκεινο το σημειο !
Παρακαλω τη βοηθεια σας, αν χρειαστειτε φωτογραφιες ανεβαζω αμεσως !

----------


## nyannaco

> H αντισταση δεν μπαινει αν δεν αφαιρεθει το καλυμμα της λαμπας που ειναι στην οροφη και δεν ξερω πως αφαιρειται, ξεβιδωνεται;


Πώς βγήκε η παλιά, και εμποδίζει την καινούργια; Περίεργο...
Πάντως, αν είναι στρογγυλό το κάλυμμα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι βιδωτό, αλλά με τον καιρό, τους ατμούς και τη θερμοκρασία κολλάει. Για να μπορέσεις να το ξεβιδώσεις, θα το πιάσεις με ένα λαστιχένιο γάντι, για να μην γλυστράει στο χέρι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αγοραστηκε καινουργια, αλλα δημιουργηθηκαν δυο θεματα: H αντισταση δεν μπαινει αν δεν αφαιρεθει το καλυμμα της λαμπας που ειναι στην οροφη και δεν ξερω πως αφαιρειται, ξεβιδωνεται;


μήπως την έβαλες ανάποδα , έχουν μια οριζόντια μεταλλική "μπάρα " που συνήθως η μπάρα αυτή πρέπει να είναι από πάνω και η αντίσταση από κάτω .

----------


## rasape

Χαιρετω, να πω καλο χειμωνα; 
Οχι, δεν την εβαλα αναποδα δηλαδη το πανω κατω, η αντισταση εχει ενα μικρο Π τι οποιο κοιταει προς την οροφη του φουρνου.
Λοιπον οπως ειπα τη λαμπα θα προσπαθησω να τη βγαλω, εκεινο που με απασχολει ειναι ο θερμοστατης γιατι βγαζοντας την παλια αντισταση ( την πιεσα γιατι δεν με ενδιεφερε αν τη χαλασω και περασε απο τη λαμπα) δεν προσεξα καν που παει, η αντισταση δεν ειναι απο αυτες που εχει υποδοχη ωστε να μπαινει ο θερμοστατης απο την πισω πλευρα της κουζινας, ανεβαζω φωτο σχετικα με τη λαμα και τις δυο πθανες θεσεις που θα μπορουσε να παει και την αντισταση.DSC00793.jpgDSC00795.jpgDSC00796.jpgDSC00797.jpgDSC00798.jpg

----------


## diony

KOYZ.jpg

κάπως έτσι μπαίνει δε βλέπω άλλη θέση να ταιριάζει

----------


## rasape

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Και σ' εμενα αυτη φαινεται η σωστη θεση αλλα σπαω το κεφαλι μου να βρω που παει καπου εκει ο θερμοστατης που εχω ανεβασει στην πρωτη φωτο.... οταν τραβηξα να βγαλω την παλια αντισταση δεν τα προσεξα αυτα δυστυχως...

Αν χρειαστει πιο φωτεινη και ευκρινης φωτογραφια του θερμοστατη μπορω να ανεβασω αυριο.
ΕDIT τωρα ειδα το σχεδιαγραμμα σου στη φωτο, προσπαθησα να τοποθετησω μονο το λαμακι με τον θερμοστατη για να δω πως παει αλλα δεν "καθεται" καλα απολυτα σε αυτη τη θεση...δεν ξερω αν ο θερμοστατης κανει να πιεστει;...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Λοιπον οπως ειπα τη λαμπα θα προσπαθησω να τη βγαλω, εκεινο που με απασχολει ειναι ο θερμοστατης γιατι βγαζοντας την παλια αντισταση ( την πιεσα


Δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος να βγάλεις την λάμπα και δεν έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ περίπτωση να απαιτείται αυτό. Απλά όταν ξεβιδώσεις τις βίδες από το πίσω μέρος που στερεώνει την αντίσταση απλά την γέρνεις λίγο προς τα κάτω και την τραβάς προς το μέρος σου. 
Συμφωνώ με σωστή θέση όπως στο #26 για υποδοχή θερμοστάτη και ναι θα πιεστεί λίγο ο θερμοστάτης για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει από μόνο του.

----------


## diony

> δεν "καθεται" καλα απολυτα σε αυτη τη θεση...δεν ξερω αν ο θερμοστατης κανει να πιεστει;...



κάνει να πιεστεί ,να  τσαλακώσει δεν κάνει το άκρο του θερμοστάτη , βρες ένα τρόπο αν είναι χαλαρός στη θήκη να τσαλακώσεις παράλληλα την ανοξείδωτη λάμα στη γωνία 900 που κάνει πριν τη στερεώσεις ώστε να τον κρατάει ,έτσι και αλλιώς από πάνω είναι
βασικά ο θερμοστάτης μπαίνει και τελευταίος ,αφού στερεώσεις την αντίσταση και τη λάμα

----------


## rasape

> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος να βγάλεις την λάμπα και δεν έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ περίπτωση να απαιτείται αυτό. Απλά όταν ξεβιδώσεις τις βίδες από το πίσω μέρος που στερεώνει την αντίσταση απλά την γέρνεις λίγο προς τα κάτω και την τραβάς προς το μέρος σου. 
> Συμφωνώ με σωστή θέση όπως στο #26 για υποδοχή θερμοστάτη και ναι θα πιεστεί λίγο ο θερμοστάτης για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει από μόνο του.


Eπισυναπτω φωτογραφια της αντιστασης, στο στενεμα αυτο που δειχει το κοκκινο βελακι βρισκειι ακριβως η λαμπα (πρασινος κυκλος) και ετσι οι τεσσερις ακροδεκτες, με ζορισμα, πανε ενα ποντο κατω απο τιις τρυπες που πρεπει να περασουν... για να οδηγηθουν ακριβως πρεπει να πιεσω την αντισταση και να την στραβωσω.Αντισταση.jpg

----------


## rasape

> κάνει να πιεστεί ,να  τσαλακώσει δεν κάνει το άκρο του θερμοστάτη , βρες ένα τρόπο αν είναι χαλαρός στη θήκη να τσαλακώσεις παράλληλα την ανοξείδωτη λάμα στη γωνία 900 που κάνει πριν τη στερεώσεις ώστε να τον κρατάει ,έτσι και αλλιώς από πάνω είναι
> βασικά ο θερμοστάτης μπαίνει και τελευταίος ,αφού στερεώσεις την αντίσταση και τη λάμα


Χμμμ.... θα το δοκιμασω αυριο να βαλω στη θεση αυτη το λαμακι - χωρις την αντισταση - και να δω μετα αν περναει απο κατω ο θερμοστατης, μου φαινεται οτι δεν χωραει για αυτο ρωτησα αν κανει να πιεστει.... εκτος κι αν στραβωσω, δωσω περισσοτερη γωνια στο λαμακι οπετε νομιζω οτι θα χωρεσει.. απορια, δηλαδη ο θερμοστατης παιρνει θερμοκρασια απο την οροφη του φουρνου και απο το λαμακι;... οπως και να 'χει οι δοκιμες αυριο, ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας !

----------


## diony

η λάμα λειτουργεί σαν ελατήριο αν δεν τη ζόρισες στο βγάλσιμο , δε χρειάζεται να της κάνεις τίποτε από ότι γράφω στο  #29 ,εφόσον πιέζει παράλληλα το άκρο του θερμοστάτη , αυτός δεν κινδυνεύει , έτσι ήταν μέχρι χθες

----------


## rasape

Τελικα τα καταφερα και μπηκε η αντισταση, με δυσκολεψε αρκετα ο θερμοστατης αλλα τελικα μπηκε στη θεση του.
Αντισταση και θερμοστατης δοκιμαστηκαν στην αρχη στους 100 βαθμους και ο θερμοστατης εκλεισε ακρκβως στους 100. Ανεβασα στους 150, ολα δουλεψαν σωστα.
Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε οσους ασχοληθηκαν και βοηθησαν ωστε να επισκευασω την κουζινα μονο με 25 ευρω, το κοστος αγορας της αντιστασης δηλαδη! Να ειστε ολοι καλα, ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας !

----------


## diony

Η χαρά και η ικανοποίηση σού ανήκουν , διότι με τη δική σου υπομονή και επιμονή έφτιαξες τη βλάβη

----------


## ploukas

βγαλε την γειωση απο τον φουρνο και αναψε τον. με ενα δοκιμαστικο θα δεις διαρροη σε ΟΛΟ το φουρνο. ασε να καει στους 250-270 οσο παει ο θερμοστατης δηλαδη. η διαρροη μπορει να φειγει ( ο λογος που την παρουσιαζει ειναι γιατι αφηνουμε το φαγητο μεσα και διμιουργει υγρασια) αν δεν φειγει, που συνηθως φευγει τοτε κλεινουμε το ρευμε αποσυνδεουμε μια μια αντισταση και την μετραμε προς την γειωση σε ΜΩ. καλη επιτιχια

----------


## Panoss

> Οτι λεει ο τιτλος, το μοντελο ειναι P1HCB34322/01.
> Για να βοηθησω να καταλαβετε, πριν καμια δεκαπενταρια μερες μου πρωτοεριξε τον γενικο με τον θερμοστατη στο 220. Την ξεκινουσα λοιπον απο το 100, την αφηνα εκει για λιγο μεχρι που ανεβαζα ανετα μεχρι το 200 χωρις προβλημα.
> Αυτο εγινε αρκετες φορες, μεχρι που σημερα δεν μπορω να την λειτουργησω ουτε στους 50 βαθμους, με το που την αναβω σε ενα δυο δευτερολεπτα ριχνει τον γενικο.


Γιώργο, κατ' αρχήν συγχαρητήρια για την επισκευή! (btw έχεις γράψει λάθος το όνομά σου)

Εγώ έχω μερικές απορίες σχετικά με αυτό.
Η αντίσταση δηλαδή είχε διαρροή, στα σημεία επαφής με το φούρνο υποθέτω, π.χ στηρίγματα, άκρα.
Οπότε όταν ζεσταινόταν, στα σημεία επαφής άνοιγαν πιο πολύ οι ρωγμές, πιεζόταν περισσότερο το σημείο επαφής και μειωνόταν η ωμική αντίσταση στηρίγματος - αντίστασης;
Οπότε όταν έφτανε στους 200 βαθμούς η διαρροή ήταν αρκετή ώστε να ρίξει το ρελέ διαρροής;

Και τις επόμενες φορές, η ρωγμές ήταν όλο και μεγαλύτερες οπότε γι αυτό έπεφτε το ρελέ σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία (50 βαθμούς);

Κάπως έτσι ή το 'χω αντιληφθεί λάθος;

----------

